# Algunos problemitas después de instalar (cerrado)

## afkael

Weno, comencé creo que mi quinta instalación de Gentoo, aunque sólo la segunda manual (primera que llega a buen fin).

Hay algunas cosas que no entendí y con el pasar de las horas mis capasidades de razonar disminuian notablemente, lo que resultó en algunos errores en la carga del sistema..

El primero, no lo tengo completo, ya que pasa al comenzar y no alcanzo a transcribir el warning, pero es un tilde amarillo y sospecho que es muy parecido al segundo, sólo que referido a TIMEZONE.

El segundo dice:

```
KEYMAP should not be set in /etc/rc_conf but in /etc/conf.d/keymaps
```

y el último y más importante:

```
*Network interface eth0 does not exist

*Please verify harware or kernel module (Driver)

*ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start
```

Seguro tiene que ver con que me enrredé con lo de TIMEZONE y KEYMAP en la instalación y seguramente los archivos quedaron mal configurados. Después, no instalé el genkernel sino el... normal ¿?, pero cuando fuí a configurarlo ya estaba medio quemado, era tarde, me tenia que levantar temprano y se veia como que "si meto la pata la cago", entonces dejé todo como estaba suponiendo que por defecto traería todo lo necesario y bueno.. al parecer no era así, me quedó afuera el modulo para mi placa de red.

Cómo recompilo el kernel para esta vez hacer lo correcto?

Hay alguna doc que explique más en detalle la configuración de un kernel? (el manual da pautas de lo que "no deberia faltar" pero no entiendo si tengo que desactivar lo demás o qué cosas le vendrian bien a mi sistema y qué no)

Eso, na más.. Saludos y Gracias de antemano.Last edited by afkael on Sat Oct 04, 2008 1:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo primero, en lugar de especificar el juego de caracteres de tu teclado en rc.conf que lo especifiques en keymaps.

```
katmai ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps  

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="es"
```

Con respecto al kernel, lspci te puede indicar cual es tu placa de red, para después ir al kernel y recompilarlo con soporte para la misma. Claro que si no tenés red, tu conexión a internet depende de la red y no instalaste lspci, que es parte del ebuild pciutils cuando todavía tenías conexión, todo lo que acabo de escribir antes no sirve de nada  :Very Happy:  (Y me doy cuenta de esto mientras escribo)

La forma mas facil, para no errarle, marcá como módulos todos los controladores de todas las placas de red del kernel, solo se usará la que corresponda.

La guía del núcleo de Gentoo debe ser lo que estás buscando.

Salud!

----------

## chakenio

El arterisco amarillo que te aparece si dice TIMEZONE se refiere a la configuracion del archivo

/etc/conf.d/clock

es mas que seguro que diga 

#TIMEZONE="Factory"

donde tendrias que cambiar el "Factory" por una configuracion tuya, fijate los comentarios que ayudan.

El segundo arterisco dice que tendrias que definir el teclado en

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

abrilo y configuralo ahi, los comentarios te van a servir.

El tercer arterisco, que seguro apareceria en rojo, dice que no existe la placa de red, puede ser porque no la definiste en el kernel, o porque si la definiste pero como modulo y no esta cargada en

/etc/modules.autoload.d/<Version del kernel tuyo>

abrilo y fijate que esten cargados los modulos, si no sabes los nombres, podes correr un live cd, y hacer

lsmod y fijarte que modulos te cargo, sino volve a recompilar el kernel (a mano) y al momento de elegir el dispositivo de red, fijate la ayuda que te dice, que si lo cargas como modulo se va a llamar "modulo",ese nombre tendrias que cargar en el archivo que te dije mas arriba.

Saludos

----------

## afkael

ok, lo que por ahi dudo es si tengo que comenzar o retomar el capitulo 7.c. con esto:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

y terminarlo aquí:

```
# make && make modules_install
```

y bueno.. esto, pero se me hace que no lo puedo hacer desde el sistema mismo a menos que le haya cambiado el nombre

```
# cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5
```

¿necesito volver a emerger kernel-sources?

Lo de TIMEZONE me parece que si lo hice, agregando una linea tipo America/Argentina/Cordoba, pero no me acuerdo bien si en esa VARIABLE. Saludos

----------

## opotonil

Lo de que no exista la interface de red eth0 puede ser porque udev le este dando otro nombre, hecha un vistazo a "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" a ver que cuenta.

Para recompilar el kernel no necesitas reemerger gentoo-sources, basta con:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux 

# make menuconfig

# make && make modules_install

# cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

```

En el paso "cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5" seria recomendable que lo copiaras sin sobrescribir el anterior (dandole otro nombre) y añadiendo una nueva entrada al grub.conf ya que de esta manera si hay algun problema en el nuevo kernel siempre puedes usar el antiguo para arrancar y solucionar los problemas.

Salu2.

PD: a mi personalmente me gusta mas "make install && make modules_install".

----------

## afkael

Encontré esto, que es del kernel 2.4.18. pero es más o menos lo que busco, un detalle de lo contiene el menuconfig para hacer un kernel medianamente amoldado a mi equipo   :Very Happy: 

Fuente: http://www.frikis.org/staticpages/index.php/kernel

----------

## afkael

bueno, recompilé el kernel con un driver r8189 (me parece que asi era) y aunque ya no me dió error me aparece el signo [!!] en lugar de [OK] y el mensaje:

```
SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
```

esto era porque estaba mal configurada mi ip (192.168.0.91 en lugar de 192.168.1.91) por lo que el error decia "la red es inalcanzable"

el /etc/conf.d/keymaps estaba bien configurado, sólo en en /etc/rc.conf támbién estaba escrito (por mi) KEYMAP="es" y el warning se corrige quirando la variable de este último archivo.

en cuanto al TIMEZONE es como dice el chaqueño (Amor Salvaje!!..   :Razz:  ), descomenté TIMEZONE y reemplacé "factory" por "America/Argentina/Cordoba

con eso funciona de 10 y ahora a hacer lo que hacemos todas las noches Pinky... tratar de emerger kde. Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *afkael wrote:*   

> en cuanto al TIMEZONE es como dice el chaqueño (Amor Salvaje!!..   )

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baFE4K-CNCU  <-- Canta así de bien y usa Gentoo?  :Very Happy: 

En realidad el comentario es por que me gusta mucho esa canción y no sabía quien la interpretaba.

Salud!

----------

